# Candy Questions in Tech 13



## ship (Jun 24, 2005)

What’s the missing specifications?

Torque on Screws for plugs: xxxx to xxxxx foot pounds of torque for #6 sized screws on wire terminal clamps. Xxxx to xxxx foot pounds also on strain reliefs.


----------



## soundman (Aug 17, 2005)

3/4 foot pound and 1.5 foot pounds on the strain relief. The answers were just some quick googling but calling the manufactor would be the best bet.


----------

